# WIN Evolution Dracus guitar from Orange Tree Samples - via The Samplecast



## reutunes (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello all VI control folk - Here's this week's competition:

Just subscribe to The Samplecast YouTube show or podcast (or both if you're feeling extra kind) and you could win a copy of Evolution Dracus guitar courtesy of Orange Tree Samples - I'm sure you know that these guys do some of the very best guitar libraries around.

Winner announced on Friday - good luck x

Subscribe here: http://www.thesamplecast.com/ (www.thesamplecast.com)


----------



## owenave (Mar 25, 2016)

I subscribed


----------



## owenave (Mar 25, 2016)

reutunes said:


> Hello all VI control folk - Here's this week's competition:
> 
> Just subscribe to The Samplecast YouTube show or podcast (or both if you're feeling extra kind) and you could win a copy of Evolution Dracus guitar courtesy of Orange Tree Samples - I'm sure you know that these guys do some of the very best guitar libraries around.
> 
> ...



Where does it get announced who the winner is?
I watched a couple of your you tubes 4 and 5 enjoyed both of them.


----------



## reutunes (Mar 26, 2016)

Congratulations to Ingo Wegener who has won this week's Samplecast show competition. He's now the proud owner of Evolution Dracus by www.orangetreesamples.com - Thanks to Orange Tree Samples for their generous prize. Another competition next week: stay tuned!


----------



## owenave (Mar 27, 2016)

Once you have subscribed are you automatically entered into each weeks contest? I enjoyed your 4 and 5 Samplecasts. When I have time I will go back and watch the earlier ones.


----------



## reutunes (Apr 4, 2016)

owenave said:


> Once you have subscribed are you automatically entered into each weeks contest? I enjoyed your 4 and 5 Samplecasts. When I have time I will go back and watch the earlier ones.



That's right yes. All subscribers are eligible.


----------



## ag75 (Apr 4, 2016)

Who won this library?


----------



## reutunes (Apr 5, 2016)

ag75 said:


> Who won this library?


The winner was announced a few posts back - Ingo Wegener


----------

